# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي  القرآن الكريم كاملا بصوت مشاري العفاسي وأحمد العجمي وسعد الغامدي

## narosse27

* 																			القرآن  																			الكريم  																			كاملا  																			بصوت  																			مشاري  																			العفاسي  																			وأحمد  																			العجمي  																			وسعد  																			الغامدي*     *  																			(((((  																			إِنَّا  																			نَحْنُ  																			نَزَّلْنَا  																			الذِّكْرَ  																			وَإِنَّا  																			لَهُ  																			لَحَافِظُونَ  																			)))))*   *  																			تم  																			رفع  																			القرآن  																			كاملا  																			علي  																			سيرفر  																			الميديا  																			فير  																			الصاروخي*  *  																			من  																			أروع  																			الأصوات 																			*    *  																			 أحمد  																			العجمي*  *  																			بعد  																			تحميل  																			الملفات  																			من  																			موقع  																			الميديا  																			فير  																			يوجد  																			4  																			ملفات 																			*   *  																			يتم  																			فك  																			الملفات  																			وبيظهر  																			معنا  																			مجلد  																			واحد  																			فقط 																			*     
																			روابط  																			تحميل  																			القران  																			الكريم  																			بصوت  																			أحمد  																			العجمي  																			الصوت  																			الرائع 																			 
																			تتكون  																			روابط  																			التحميل  																			من 4  																			روابط 																			 
																			روابط  																			التحميل  																			مرفوعة  																			علي  																			الميديا  																			فير  																			الصاروخي     																			للتحميل 
																			الرابط  																			الأول
																			الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
																			الرابط  																			الثاني
																			الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
																			الرابط  																			الثالث
																			الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
																			الرابط  																			الرابع
																			الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       *  																			بصوت  																			سعد  																			الغامدي*   *  																			بعد  																			تحميل  																			الملفات  																			من  																			موقع  																			الميديا  																			فير  																			يوجد  																			3  																			ملفات 																			*   *  																			يتم  																			فك  																			الملفات  																			وبيظهر  																			معنا  																			مجلد  																			واحد  																			فقط 																			*      																			للتحميل     																			روابط  																			تحميل  																			القران  																			الكريم  																			بصوت  																			الغامدي  																			الصوت  																			الرائع 																			 
																			تتكون  																			روابط  																			التحميل  																			من 3  																			روابط 																			 
																			مرفوعة  																			علي  																			الميديا  																			فير  																			الصاروخي 
																			الرابط  																			الأول
																			الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
																			الرابط  																			الثاني
																			الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
																			الرابط  																			الثالث
																			الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      *  																			بصوت  																			مشاري  																			العفاسي*   *  																			بعد  																			تحميل  																			الملفات  																			من  																			موقع  																			الميديا  																			فير  																			يوجد  																			6  																			ملفات 																			*   *  																			يتم  																			فك  																			الملفات  																			وبيظهر  																			معنا  																			مجلد  																			واحد  																			فقط 																			*         																			للتحميل 
																			روابط  																			تحميل  																			القران  																			الكريم  																			بصوت  																			مشاري  																			العفاسي  																			الصوت  																			العذب 
																			يتكون  																			من 6  																			روابط 																			 
																			الروابط  																			مرفوعة  																			علي  																			الميديا  																			فير  																			الصاروخي 																			  
																			الرابط  																			الأول 
																			الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
																			الرابط  																			الثاني 
																			الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
																			الرابط  																			الثالث 
																			الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
																			الرابط  																			الرابع 
																			الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
																			الرابط  																			الخامس 
																			الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
																			الرابط  																			السادس 
																			الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
																			أتمنى  																			للجميع  																			الاستفادة  																			ونشر  																			الخير  																			للناس 																			     *مشاري العفاسي* *روابط مباشرة* 
 																			الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *رقم السورة* *اسم السورة* *لتحميل ملف MP3* *1* *الفاتحة*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *2* *البقرة*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *3* *آل عمران*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *4* *النساء*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *5* *المائدة*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *6* *الأنعام*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *7* *الأعراف*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *8* *الأنفال*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *9* *التوبة*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *10* *يونس*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *11* *هود*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *12* *يوسف*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *13* *الرعد*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *14* *إبراهيم*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *15* *الحجر*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *16* *النحل*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *17* *الإسراء*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *18* *الكهف*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *19* *مريم*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *20* *طه*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *21* *الأنبياء*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *22* *الحج*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *23* *المؤمنون*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *24* *النّور*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *25* *الفرقان*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *26* *الشعراء*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *27* *النّمل*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *28* *القصص*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *29* *العنكبوت*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *30* *الرّوم*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *31* *لقمان*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *32* *السجدة*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *33* *الأحزاب*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *34* *سبأ*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *35* *فاطر*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *36* *يس*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *37* *الصافات*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *38* *ص*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *39* *الزمر*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *40* *غافر*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *41* *فصّلت*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *42* *الشورى*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *43* *الزخرف*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *44* *الدّخان*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *45* *الجاثية*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *46* *الأحقاف*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *47* *محمد*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *48* *الفتح*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *49* *الحجرات*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *50* *ق*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *51* *الذاريات*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *52* *الطور*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *53* *النجم*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *54* *القمر*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *55* *الرحمن*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *56* *الواقعة*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *57* *الحديد*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *58* *المجادلة*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *59* *الحشر*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *60* *الممتحنة*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *61* *الصف*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *62* *الجمعة*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *63* *المنافقون*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *64* *التغابن*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *65* *الطلاق*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *66* *التحريم*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *67* *الملك*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *68* *القلم*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *69* *الحاقة*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *70* *المعارج*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *71* *نوح*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *72* *الجن*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *73* *المزّمّل*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *74* *المدّثر*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *75* *القيامة*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *76* *الإنسان*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *77* *المرسلات*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *78* *النبأ*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *79* *النازعات*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *80* *عبس*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *81* *التكوير*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *82* *الإنفطار*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *83* *المطفّفين*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *84* *الإنشقاق*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *85* *البروج*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *86* *الطارق*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *87* *الأعلى*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *88* *الغاشية*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *89* *الفجر*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *90* *البلد*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *91* *الشمس*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *92* *الليل*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *93* *الضحى*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *94* *الشرح*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *95* *التين*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *96* *العلق*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *97* *القدر*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *98* *البينة*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *99* *الزلزلة*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *100* *العاديات*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *101* *القارعة*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *102* *التكاثر*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *103* *العصر*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *104* *الهمزة*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *105* *الفيل*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *106* *قريش*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *107* *الماعون*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *108* *الكوثر*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *109* *الكافرون*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *110* *النصر*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *111* *المسد*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *112* *الإخلاص*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *113* *الفلق*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *114* *النّاس* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   																			 																			كما 																			 																			 																			يمكنك  																			تحميل  																			المصاحف  																			التالية  																			كاملة  																			بواسطة  																			تقنية  																			التورنت    																			الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**     																			علماً  																			انه  																			لا  																			يشترط
																			التسجيل  																			لتحميل  																			أي  																			ملف!       *  																			نسئل  																			الله  																			أن  																			يتقبل  																			هذا  																			العمل 																			*     *  																			دعواتكم  																			ياجماعة  																			الخير*   																			انشر  																			تأجر

----------


## محمد السيد

*
بارك الله فيك  مثبت  *

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك اللله خيرا اخي

----------


## drisstabbal

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*  *بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل*  *وجزاك الله خير على جهدك القيم*  *واثابك الفردوس الأعلى*

----------

